# Boas > Anacondas >  Another Conda Question

## Flirtycuddle

The male green I have is between 2-3 feet long and I just put him in a 40 gallon breeder size aquarium from the smaller tub he was in. He has identical hides on each side and heat pad under the tank on the warm side. He has a large water dish to swim in also but he will not come out of the hide on the warm side. Well at least I haven't seen him out since I moved him into the big tank. Are anaconda's like bp and the smaller the better for them till they get big and I should move him back to the other tub or should I leave him be?

----------


## Shelby

Anacondas are a bit shy yes.. especially when young. My younger ones are in racks.. no hides, but the smaller tubs make them feel more secure.

----------

